# Wootton Bassett? Afghan Heroes bike run



## Californiadreamer (May 21, 2006)

Hi there... don't know if anyone can help but we have just received a late registration for the Afghan Heroes bike run on Sunday. We had thought we were too late to register so have made no arrangements.

We are travelling down from Lancashire and the bike is a scooter, on the back of the RV. We are looking for somewhere safe where we can leave the RV when we take the scooter off to join the ride. The whole area will be choc-a-bloc because there are 10,000 bike coming so we want somewhere fairly near Wootton Bassett if possible.

Can anyone help... we would hate to miss this amazing event now that we have an invitation.
californiadreamer is online now Report Post 
Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!Spurl this Post!Reddit! Wong this Post!
Reply With Quote


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

hi california. a group of us are riding down to wooten basset on saturday,from lancs. i believe there is a pub called the huntsman 10 mins outside wooty b. were we are going on saturday night, maybe worth searching for number to contact and see if you can use their car park. just a thought.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

You could try Wysdom Touring Park at Burford, £10/night inc. electric. An easy 30 miles run from Wootton Bassett.

Website Here


----------

